

Show HN: Language breakdown for February “Who is hiring?” post - Ronsenshi
http://kanecohen.github.io/hn-jobs-langs.html

======
jacquesm
You could combine the two graphs to show you the onsite percentage per
language.

~~~
JesseAldridge
It looks pretty much the same with remote jobs removed:

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/135901/whos_hiring_pie/B...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/135901/whos_hiring_pie/Benchmarks%20%20Laravel%205%20vs%20Laravel%204%20vs%20Symfony%202.6.html)

------
AaronM
Was it purposeful to assign C# developer jobs to N/A or are they included at
all? I only ask because I see at least as many C# posts, as posts for Haskell.

~~~
Ronsenshi
Not really, I think I just missed it when parsing text. I've also missed .NET.

EDIT: Scraped data second time. Added more jobs and more languages.

------
th0br0
The d3 script link points to the http version which stops chrome from loading
it if you're visiting the page via https. (e.g. enforced by https everywhere)

~~~
Ronsenshi
Thank you. Fixed.

------
taternuts
Just a quick note, you forgot to change the title of your post from your
previous entry

~~~
Ronsenshi
Thanks. I should spend some time on something like Jekyll - to generate
structure instead of messing with html.

